# You eat what?



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok so we have answered the best meal, the worst meal you have eaten, the worst thing you have cooked, so on and so forth.
Most of the time I am reading these posts (late at night), I am usually enjoying some of the most un-gourmet foods known to man.
A chef instructor once cautioned our class about becoming a food snob. Someone had remarked to him once while he was eating at a Ryan’s (much like a Golden Corral) that they couldn’t believe he was even there eating. He remarked to us that he and his family regularly enjoys manwich meals, hamburger helper, and lots of other pre-fabbed ready to cook foods. You know people think that because we are in this business that we collectively would never serve our family Tuna Helper….and when at home cooking for ourselves, we always make some remarkable culinary dish that probably should be on the cover of Food Arts.

So my question is…..
What are your secrete un-chef like indulgences?
Like…are you a Spam lover? Do you enjoy Ramen noodles? Are you crazy about Corn Dogs? Little smokie fan, or how about some Dinty Moore beef stew?
Personally I love ramen noodles, not too much juice, and plenty of pepper (oriental flavor is by far the best.
So tell us, what would your friends find shocking that such an experienced and talented epicurean regularly eats?

Frizbee


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

In our Family we eat everything but here are some things I grew up on:

1. Heinz 57 canned baked beans for breakfast with hash browns and eggs, for lunch with a cut up hot dogs and a scoop of rice.

2. Fried spam and eggs with Tabasco

3. Powdered Hawaiian punch or Tang to wash it all down.

4. Packaged kim chee bowls or seafood Udon, the spicy kinds.

5. Canned baby peas

I have tons more but these are the top 5, I still eat.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rather than post what I eat now because I do try and be careful (sort of  )
But my last restaurant job I was Chef at a fine dining restaurant, Wine Spectator Top 100. After a busy night, on my way home I would stop at Burger King and just get a Double Cheeseburger and fries. When people found out I did that they were incredulous. You work at one of the top restaurants in town and you eat at BK?!? Not always, but there are times when you just don't want a rack of Lamb! :lips:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I love pasta with a sauce made from 14.5 oz can of Hunts diced tomatoes combined with an 8 oz. can of Hunts tomato sauce. I simply combine the two and add, are you ready for this...........dried basil from a jar. Then I add my favorite jarred cheese, Colona Parmesan cheese. I love it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I do love Spam! My favorite way to enjoy it is thinly sliced, then fried brown in a non-stick pan until it's crunchy. I guess it's almost Spam jerky...

The processed/packaged foods I love most are now forbidden to me except on rare occasions. If it's greasy and salty, I love it. My fast food fave is a good, snappy hot dog with mustard and electric green relish on a soft, poppy seed roll. :lips:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Kraft mac and cheese is my only guilty pleasure. Only the kind with the powdered sauce mix, though. That way, I can tell myself I'm still actually cooking. I also add asiago to it.

A favorite joke at work when we're scarfing up the banquet leftovers is for me or the chef to sigh and say "beef tenderloin, _again_?"


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

For Me, it fluxuates between chili and cheese dogs from 7-11 with a 40 oz slurpee. to Mcdonalds burgers. 
Greg, I know what you mean about the tenderloin, the other day our chef made us beef dips for lunch with smoked tenderloin, and his comment was, ahh life is rough.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As many of you already know, I am the true food anti-snob!!! Some of my favorites on my list of guilty pleasures include Kraft Mac & Cheese (especially with a can of tuna and lots of hot sauce mixed in and tortilla chips crushed over top), frozen burritos, and frozen pizzas. 

As for the "life is rough" comments, how about lamb lollipops for a snack or Chicken Fried steak made with NY strip? Philly Cheesesteaks made with tenderloin? Venison tartare?


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

TATER TOTS!

after being out on the water all day kayak fishing, i like to come home and pan fry fresh caught rock fish filets and eat them with *tater tots* and a budweiser.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chilli dogs, with bad chilli and cheese sauce. Once in awhile I get that craving, it goes away quick though, after one or four of those.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

1.ancient, crusty, hotel pan-under-the-heatlamp macaroni and cheese.
2.ravioli out of a can.
of course everything else i eat comes from those recipes jonathan kellerman cribbed off me.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Green burrito from taco bell, french fries or any version of fried potatoes from ANYWHERE. Well, some places just have terrible fries.
When I ate chicken I had a thing for campbell's condensed chicken noodle soup.
Also, I had a Coors light the other night with a spicy burrito. BOY was it perfect! I am a good beer drinker, I don't remember the last time I drank piss beer.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Coors light is good beer?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The occasional greasy spoon and fast food (but not 1 of those big franchise ones except for Popeyes). A quick bowl of noodles in Chinatown. Mac and cheese in a box with ketchup. PRINGLES!!! There are many I can name but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

No! That's what I'm saying. I drank a piss beer the other night; something I usually don't do. It quenched my thirst, but that's about it. It is not what I call a "good beer." It was all that was in the fridge, not my preference. 


Just a note: Samuel Smith Nut Brown is good for brats and onions.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Condensed green pea soup with fried pork rinds in it. Yodels, potato chips of any kind. Yes, I'm very ashamed.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

Peanut butter sandwich. Chunky only please. On occasion with Cheez Whiz and jam added. Or, since I dont drink milk, a processed cheese slice(the pb hides the plastic cheese well!).


----------

